# R. C. Sproul's "Truths We Confess"



## bookslover (Oct 12, 2019)

I see that this 3-volume set of books (originally published about 10 years ago) has been re-issued as a 1-volume, approximately 760-page hardback. I think it's been re-typeset and has consecutive pagination - in other words, it's not just the original three books bound together unchanged.

It also has a new subtitle: "A Systematic Exposition of the Westminster Confession of Faith."

It also contains the texts of both the Shorter and Larger Catechisms.

It's a nice-looking volume (I saw one at a friend's house). It's nice to have it all together in one book.

Seems a little pricey, though. I checked Amazon, and it seems to be going for around $40.

Any thoughts?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RJ Spencer (Oct 13, 2019)

bookslover said:


> I see that this 3-volume set of books (originally published about 10 years ago) has been re-issued as a 1-volume, approximately 760-page hardback. I think it's been re-typeset and has consecutive pagination - in other words, it's not just the original three books bound together unchanged.
> 
> It also has a new subtitle: "A Systematic Exposition of the Westminster Confession of Faith."
> 
> ...




I own the three volume set, it is phenomenal. It is written in such a way that the average person in the pew would have no problem understanding it. I got my set at a salvation army for under $5, but I would say that it is easily worth $40.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Oct 13, 2019)

I love RC and find many of his books and DVD's spiritually informative and edifying. Some have raised questions about RC's weaker views on the Sabbath and the Regulative Principle of worship, so I am unsure how these views will impact on his work on the confession.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Oct 13, 2019)

Moved to the 'Confession of Faith' forum.


----------



## TheBruisedReed (Oct 13, 2019)

I hope to acquire this beauty as soon as I get back to the States!


----------



## Timmay (Oct 13, 2019)

bookslover said:


> I see that this 3-volume set of books (originally published about 10 years ago) has been re-issued as a 1-volume, approximately 760-page hardback. I think it's been re-typeset and has consecutive pagination - in other words, it's not just the original three books bound together unchanged.
> 
> It also has a new subtitle: "A Systematic Exposition of the Westminster Confession of Faith."
> 
> ...



It’s only $30 at the Ligonier site. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 13, 2019)

Stephen L Smith said:


> I love RC and find many of his books and DVD's spiritually informative and edifying. Some have raised questions about RC's weaker views on the Sabbath and the Regulative Principle of worship, so I am unsure how these views will impact on his work on the confession.


Been a while since I looked at the text, but I think he teaches his exceptions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 13, 2019)

The bits of it that I have consulted in the past were good, though some caveats apply. Generally speaking, I have found commentaries on confessions and catechisms tend to tell you more about the views of the author than about the subject. Exceptions would be the commentaries of Zacharias Ursinus on the Heidelberg Catechism and David Dickson on the Westminster Confession.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinghezy (Oct 13, 2019)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Some have raised questions about RC's weaker views on the Sabbath and the Regulative Principle of worship, so I am unsure how these views will impact on his work on the confession.



I read the first volume, and have a recollection similar to Chris's (post 7). I had read one of his books prior as well as having heard many renewing your minds. Throughout volume 1, there were repeated stories that I had heard before (either the book or renewing your mind). Not necessarily a strike against the book, but I would imagine I am not the only one who has listened to renewing your mind or read Ligioner articles.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 13, 2019)

This may be weird to some but I prefer Joe Morecrafts to R. C. Sproul's commentary on the Confession.


----------



## earl40 (Oct 13, 2019)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Been a while since I looked at the text, but I think he teaches his exceptions.



Not to say I have not benefited greatly from Pastor Sproul, but is a pastor officially allowed to teach exceptions?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 13, 2019)

earl40 said:


> Not to say I have not benefited greatly from Pastor Sproul, but is a pastor officially allowed to teach exceptions?


In the OPC and PCA at least it is; apparently no presbytery can disallow it according to the PCA presbytery review of records this summer, which I hope the presbytery rejects.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 13, 2019)

Let me say that I have appreciated Sproul and think his contributions are still so important for today's Church. They have been in my life. I love Ligonier. But if what Chris said is true, I have no reason to think it is not, this is how denominations go from having great teaching to praying to plants. Union Seminary is a great example. The RPCNA has maintained a lot of its integrity by sticking to the plan and it's substandard of a testimony without changing the Westminster Standards. It is the second oldest denomination in the Country as I understand it and it scrutinizes its Congregations and teachings periodically to make sure things line up. Allowing exceptions is what makes a denomination to become a free for all incrementally. And it is a sad thing. Integrity is important. Slow and steady is better than fulfilling desires to make things adequate for our perceived needs. Obeying God and loving him properly for future generations is important.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 13, 2019)

BTW, I think two of the issues I had with my set were on Idolatry (Christ and images) and the Sabbath. I gave my set away a long time ago. I wish I would have kept my books. I passed them on about 5 years ago and can't reference. I would appreciate help anyone can help me.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 13, 2019)

Those are the two exceptions I know of that Sproul took but don't recall to what detail either in that work. Does the RPCNA allow ministers to take exceptions, and does it allow exceptions to the recreation clause (WCF 21.8).


PuritanCovenanter said:


> BTW, I think two of the issues I had with my set were on Idolatry (Christ and images) and the Sabbath. I gave my set away a long time ago. I wish I would have kept my books. I passed them on about 5 years ago and can't reference. I would appreciate help anyone can help me.





PuritanCovenanter said:


> Let me say that I have appreciated Sproul and think his contributions are still so important for today's Church. They have been in my life. I love Ligonier. But if what Chris said is true, I have no reason to think it is not, this is how denominations go from having great teaching to praying to plants. Union Seminary is a great example. The RPCNA has maintained a lot of its integrity by sticking to the plan and it's substandard of a testimony without changing the Westminster Standards. It is the second oldest denomination in the Country as I understand it and it scrutinizes its Congregations and teachings periodically to make sure things line up. Allowing exceptions is what makes a denomination to become a free for all incrementally. And it is a sad thing. Integrity is important. Slow and steady is better than fulfilling desires to make things adequate for our perceived needs. Obeying God and loving him properly for future generations is important.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 13, 2019)

I am not sure Chris. It really isn't something I have heard anything taught on in the past many years. I do know that things are taught on based upon the environment of the area. Focus is more upon what the area needs. I have visited with Pastors in areas where the Kingdom and obedience are focused upon. I have seen other areas teach on needs that are different as per the need for outreach and bringing others into the culture of Psalm singing. Does that make sense? I do know the Presbyteries do visitations to make sure nothing is strange or wayward. Since we are a Campbellite area I have seen the focus to be one thing over others. We don't have pictures of Christ and the Sabbath is raised up to a level other than just a Sunday Church function. I can't answer your question with good knowledge. I assume too much.

At the same time let me say that to teach contrary is not acceptable. Just teach the truth of our heritage. People have swayed from that incrementally and have done much damage. The past is forgotten and supposed enlightenment has reigned. Uninspired worship is dangerous. Bring people up in the admonition of the Lord properly. To take an exception and to teach contrary is bad stewardship, poor theology, deception to vows of good solid foundations based upon the Bible and the past, and just wrong. Biblically wrong.

When you hear PCUSA what do you think? Gay ministers and members. What do you think of when you think of the ELCA? I think of a lightening bolt that hit the place they were meeting at when they voted to allow perversity and homosexuality into their denomination here in Indianapolis.


----------



## bookslover (Oct 13, 2019)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> The bits of it that I have consulted in the past were good, though some caveats apply. Generally speaking, I have found commentaries on confessions and catechisms tend to tell you more about the views of the author than about the subject. Exceptions would be the commentaries of Zacharias Ursinus on the Heidelberg Catechism and David Dickson on the Westminster Confession.



And Robert Shaw on the Shorter Catechism.


----------



## Delahunt (Oct 17, 2019)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> What do you think of when you think of the ELCA? I think of a lightening bolt that hit the place they were meeting at when they voted to allow perversity and homosexuality into their denomination here in Indianapolis.



Did that happen in Indianapolis? It happened for sure here in Minneapolis. Tornado showed up out of nowhere, touched down in downtown Minneapolis, took the cross off of the spire, and left. You can still see where they repaired it (bronze is newer, not as green). I always am reminded of that every time I drive by. John Piper took a lot of flak from local press when he said he believed that it could God making a statement against the ELCA vote.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 17, 2019)

Delahunt said:


> Did that happen in Indianapolis?


Sure did. It was at their Convention here in 2001 if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Post Tenebras (Oct 30, 2019)

The new single-volume edition is available today for a donation of any amount to Ligonier through the Renewing Your Mind website or phone number.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

